# Grinding teeth



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

So this is something new. For the last couple of nights, Zorro was making sounds as if he was chewing his dry kibble. As this was happening when he was sleeping on my bed, he obviously didn't have any food in his mouth and that's when I realized he was grinding his teeth. What's happening here?


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Perhaps he is having a dream? Sophie often hiccups, or bites up and down, or growls in her sleep. At first it startled me but now I find her little noises funny.  Hopefully it is nothing serious and just a quirk.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe he has a loose tooth.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi grinds her teeth on occasion. It's a little creepy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I imagine he is dreaming he has a big juicy bone. I'd mention it to the vet on your next scheduled appointment, a quick google seems to indicate it is not a big concern. I wonder if anyone has ever made a night guard against bruxism for a dog?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Lexi grinds her teeth on occasion. It's a little creepy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It is super creepy! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

